

S.Korea shelled by N. When do you think matters will escalate if not tomorrow? - fbea
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/southkorea/8153000/North-Korea-bombs-South-Korean-island.html

======
hga
If not tomorrow, the next time some faction decides it needs to do something
to make an internal point.

It has been said that the last time the DPRK attacked civilians was in 1987
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Air_Flight_858>), which was during the
transition between the Great Leader and Dear Leader. This time, the transition
is messy, Dear Leader appears to have suffered a stroke before anyone
anticipated, the transition has been foreshortened and his anointed son newly
introduced (I've read that a "Gang of Four" including an uncle are positioned
to be the new leadership), etc. etc.

Basically just about anything could happen for opaque internal factional
reasons. When the military and secret police aren't getting enough food to
eat....

------
fbea
[http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/11/23/nkorea.skore...](http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/11/23/nkorea.skorea.military.fire/index.html?hpt=T1&iref=BN1)

This link has a video

